# Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

*Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Hallo Community  Hier geht's in die Zweite Runde!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine Wasserkühlung in das besagte Gehäuse (Cooler Master CM690 II) zu verbauen 
Gekühlt werden soll ausschließlich die CPU(i7-860), mehr nicht.
(im Gehäuse ist oben u. unten für jeweils einen Radiator[240'er] Platz)

*HIER* ist schonmal eine kleine Zusammenstellung der Komponenten, die ich bis dato in betracht gezogen habe. 

- bei der Pumpe+AGB bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher was diese verspricht?
(mein Favorit ist immer noch diese HIER, obwohl die Montage dann etwas fumlieger ausfallen wird)
- der untere Radiator dürfte evtl. sogar etwas dicker ausfallen (ca. 4,5cm)
(das bedarf dann aber noch ein paar Messungen, wie dick er wirklich sein darf)

Jetzt noch eine Frage:

Wird die Kühleistung durch die Wasserkühlung dem entsprechend besser ausfallen, als die jetzige Luftkühlung (damit sich die relativ hohen Anschaffungskosten auch rechtfertigen)?

Bsp: Lukü i7-860 @ 3,8GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(das ist kein absoluter Wert und kann ggf. bei entsprechender Raumtemp bis zu 5°C variieren )

Verpesserungsvorschläge(der Zusammenstellung) werden gerne entgegen genommen 

So, dann gibt mal euren Senf ... ehm Vorschläge dazu ab


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bd3f4af37f58d17d4cbcb7a70035ffc5 Optional wäre ein Durchflussmesser, für an die Pumpe.

Bei Fragen einfach fragen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

^^Hmm, die Wakü sollte schon schön intern verbaut werden  (da wird wohl kein 420'er reinpassen)
Sonst könnte ich mir die Anschaffung des Towers auch sparen.
Da soll von Außen nichts von Wakü zu sehen sein (einfach nur ein schönes schwarzes Case) 
Und sind denn die Schraubanschlüsse so schlecht (also behindern derart den Durchfluss)?


----------



## Xylezz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wenn du dir den Tower sowieso erst kaufst setz besser gleich auf eins wo eine WaKü besser unterzubringen ist. Und nein Schraubanschlüsse sind einfach nur teurer :>


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

16/10mm lässt besser velegen als 13/10mm. bei 16/10mm Schraubis haste meist Probleme mit den Komponenten und die sind verdammt teuer.


----------



## Traubibaer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hey!

Ich hatte mich damals bewußt für den CM 690 entschieden, weil andere Gehäuse meistens nicht unter meinen Schreibtisch gepasst hätten. Aber ich wüßte nicht, wo Du die beiden 240er unterbringen willst. Naja, vielleicht ist das beim neuen Modell ja möglich. Hier die Lösung mit EINEM 240er im Vorgänger-Gehäuse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anfangs hatte ich noch 20mm dicke Lüfter. Da ging das obere Mashgitter gerade noch so rüber. Die hätten auch gereicht. Habe mich aber später doch für 25mm dicke 120er entschieden. Daher mußte ich das Gitterblech auch aufsägen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln!
Traubi
.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@Xylezz

Sollte schon das CM690 II werden, zwecks Aussehen und weil es nun geht überhaubt halbwegs vernüftige Komponenten unterzubringen 

@Traubibaer

Die neue Version ist extra dafür gemacht (ohne rumbauen u. Modden) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(der Festplattenschacht ist getrennt und kann rausgenommen werden)

@KingPiranhas

Können die 13/10 Schläuche denn so schnell abknicken, oder ist es wirklich nur aus Verlegungstechnischen Gründen besser zu 16/10 zu greifen?


----------



## Xylezz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wenn keinen 16/10er dann 11/8er. 13/10 ist Mist beim verlegen (wegen dem abknicken)


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Wenn keinen 16/10er dann 11/8er. 13/10 ist Mist beim verlegen (wegen dem abknicken)



So ist es.

Wenn Du einen Dual-Radi suchst, und ein Thermochill bei Dir ins Gehäuse passt, findest Du einen, in meiner Signatur


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wieviel kannst du maximal ausgeben?

P.S. das Cm 690 gibt es bald bei uns als Review.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ich habe mich noch nicht so richtig festgelegt, sollte schon alles nicht all zu teuer werden, denn immerhin möchte ich ja nur die CPU kühlen 

Aber das Verhältnis soll natürlich auch stimmen, im Vergleich zur jetzigen Lukü (EKL Broken) bzw. im Gegenzug zum der Weile stärksten Lufkühler von Nocuta(~80€) 
(es soll halt schon besser kühlen, vorallem bei hohen Taktraten, wo bei Lukü schon die Luft ausgeht) 

Ist mein Gedanke denn überhaupt richtig, in Bezug auf die Wakü[Positionierung u. Komponenten], oder würde das alles nach hinten losgehen?


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ist mein Gedanke denn überhaupt richtig, in Bezug auf die Wakü[Positionierung u. Komponenten], oder würde das alles nach hinten losgehen?



Wo ist in Deiner Zeichnung die Pumpe untergebracht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ich habe ne Pumpstation gewählt (das blaue eckige).
Dashalb auch meine Frage im ersten Post, ob die auch was taugt?


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So geht es auch:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hi Blechdesigner

Ich habe eine Wakü im CM 690 und nutze auch 16/10 Schläuche.
240er Radi reicht schon um bessere Temps wie unter Luft zu haben.AGB habe ich in einen vorderen slot um Platz zu sparen und um besser Grakas wechseln zu können.(was ja nicht ganz unwichtig ist für uns )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen habe ich die Lüfter aber über den Radi (ziehend) da ich sonst beim Boardwechsel immer Schwierigkeiten hatte oben den Stecker aufzustecken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@Madz

Der HK wird bestimmt nicht rauf gehen (habe ja So1156) 
Mit Lüfter, die Leistungsstark sind (unter anderem genau die NB) habe ich auch zu Hauf 
Die Pumpe habe ich auch schon in Augenschein genommen(Leistungwerte sehen gut aus) 
Der AGB ist echt süß (bloß wo bau ich denn am Besten hin?) 
Möchte gerne alles (Pumpe+AGB) oben in die 2 1/2 (<-Laufwerk+Lüftersteuerung) freien 5,25" Schächte unterbringen.

@True

Ja, ich weiß doch  Hast du jetzt auch aktuell das i7 Sys dort drinn?
In das neue Coller Master bekommt man jetzt spielend zwei 240'er rein


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ist egal wo der AGB hin kommt - außer er ist im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe angeschlossen und liegt irgendwo darüber.

Kannst Du meinen Thermochill gebrauchen?


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Nimm den Watercool einfach in 1156.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner;1462299 
Ja schrieb:


> Nee ...der kommt in kein Case
> 
> Jetzt ist das RE II da drin mit E8600 @ 4,7 Ghz für alle Benchmarks wo ich einen Dual brauche.
> Der i7 ist noch unter Luft, aber Heatkiller ist schon da und  mir fehlt nur noch ein Mora. Aber ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich eine Kokü besorge


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Madz schrieb:


> Nimm den Watercool einfach in 1156.



Ja, der kostet ja genauso viel 

Kann man den Tests von DeXgo Glauben schenken? 
(da hat der EK Supreme LT doch relativ gut abgeschnitten und das Nickel Ding reitzt mich ungemein)
Aber wenn die beiden sich nichts schenken, würde ich auch zum günstigeren(Watercool) greifen 

Ich habe hier jetzt mal die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## oldmanDF (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> .... und das Nickel Ding reitzt mich ungemein



Den Watercool HK gibts auch vernickelt: Watercool HEATKILLER? CPU Rev3.0 1156 vernickelt @ A-C-Shop - A-C-Shop

MfG


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

^^Ja, aber auch fast doppelt so teuer (mit Versand ist er es sogar)


----------



## oldmanDF (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ja, aber auch fast doppelt so teuer (mit Versand ist er es sogar)



Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht.  Mir wars das aber wert, vor allem wegen der "Sockel-Flexibilität".

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Er ist nicht fast doppelt so teuer  Nicht mit der Basis(die KupferVersion). Der Aufpreis zur Kupferversion ist nicht sonderlich hoch

MfG Xy


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Deinem Warenkorb entnehme ich, dass Du meinen Thermochill nicht haben willst 

Mensch, sachdochwas!


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

^^Hey, ich habe deinen Post jetzt auch entdeckt 

Ne, ich denke mal das ich lieber bei zwei flachen bleiben werde, zumal der Thermochill auch noch zusätzlich sehr lang ist 


Was meint denn so die Allgemeinheit von der Zusammenstellung, kann man das so nehmen und gemühtlich in den Tower verpflanzen 
(Kühlkonzept OK?)


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Poste doch nochmal den Korb!


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Der war schon auf der zweiten Zeite KLICK(doppel Klick)


----------



## Madz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Meinen Segen hast du.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ich trau der Pumpe nicht - und ne Eheim600 Station ist auch noch 8€ billiger, als AGB+Pumpe.

Privat sehe ich außerdem in einem System ohne Alu und ohne durchsichtige Kühler auch keinen Grund, Wasserzusätze -erst recht nicht so teure- zu verwenden. Sieht ja eh keiner, wenn das Kupfer ein bißchen Patina ansetzt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm, ich finde die Pumpe eigtl. ok (sieht in diversen Tests und von den Leistungsdaten recht gut aus) 

Achso: AGB würde ich gerne gegen diesen hier austauschen KLICK (ist das ok?)

Und worin besteht eigtl. der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Radiatoren KLICK und KLICK? (ok der eine ist 5mm länger, aber von der Leistung?)

An 2 von den NexXxoS würde ich sehr preiskünstig rankommen


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



> Achso: AGB würde ich gerne gegen diesen hier austauschen KLICK (ist das ok?)


Der ist super, hab ich selbst.

Zwischden den beiden Radis gibt es eigentlich keinen UNterschied. Die werden sogar vom selben Hersteller gefertigt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So jetzt habe hier mal die neue Zusammenstellung 

(habe jetzt mal ein Konzentrat von Zalman im Warenkorb, da ich leider nur dieses auch an dieser Stelle bekomme + die beiden Radis)


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So kannst du bestellen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm, der Watercool in allen Ehren, aber das Sockel1156 Sys ist nicht das einzige was ich hier habe, deshalb wollte ich mir mit dem EK doch die Option(775) freihalten (falls mich die Lust packt) 

Ansonsten bin ich auch von der Zusammenstellung überzeugt


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm, ich favorisere eben deutsche Hersteller. Wegen der makellosen Qualität und der kurzen Supportwege.


----------



## Nucleus (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

...und weil man damit deutsche Arbeitsplätze sichert [/pathos]


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, der Watercool in allen Ehren, aber das Sockel1156 Sys ist nicht das einzige was ich hier habe, deshalb wollte ich mir mit dem EK doch die Option(775) freihalten (falls mich die Lust packt)


 
hehe ....ich habe die Lösung.
Ich habe zwei CPU Kühler an meiner Wakü ..775+1366 

Wenn das 775er Sys läuft ist der 1366 aus ..und wenn der läuft ist das 775er Sys runtergetaktet und untervoltet da das ja wegen den Lüftern und Pumpe laufen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

^^Da hast wohl recht ->  

Läuft man eigtl. Gefahr das sich irgendwo Kondenswasser an der Wakü bildet, 
wenn die Umgebungstemperaturen sehr niedrig ausfallen (keine Minus °C, aber kurz davor)?


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Kondenswasser entsteht afaik nur dann, wenn die Wassertemperatur unter Zimmertemperatur fallen sollte.

Bei geöffnetem Fenster brauchst Du also nichts zu befürchten


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Geht nur andersrum ......wenn die Waküschläuche (wesentlich)kälter sind wie die Umgebungsluft kann es zu Kondenswasser kommen.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Mein ich doch


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Also sollte eigtl. nichts schief gehen wenn ich mal wieder ca. 2°C kalte Luft vom Gehäuseboden ansauge (aber diesmal durch den Radi schiebe )

Ich weiß bloß noch nicht ganz genau ob ich den Umzug noch vor meinem Umzug(ende nächsten Monat) starten soll? (sag mal einer was )


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Normalerweise ist es kein Problem die Kiste mit WaKü zu transportieren.

So lange der Radi nicht irgendwo runter fällt oder sowas ist das kein Ding


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Eben, so oft wie ich meien Wakü schon umgeschleppt habe. Nie ist irgendwas passiert. Wieso auch? Das System ist in sich geschlossen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hey, um den Transport ging es mir ja nicht direkt, sondern ehr um die Kosten 
(der Umzug hat im Vorfeld schon genug Ausgaben[Einrichtung] in Anspruch genommen und es werden noch paar folgen)
Ich weiß, die Entscheidung muss ich dann trefen, ich wollte nur ein Schupps in die richtige Richtung 

So, dann habe ich noch was auf dem Herzen :

Der ClearFlex ist ja richtig schön Farbneutral und ich hätte schon gerne ein bisschen Farbspiel im Tower (Tower->schwarz , Mobo+Graka->blau).
Also würde ich schon gerne DIESEN Schlauch im Tower verlegen wollen  (gibt's große Nachteile dem anderen gegenüber?)


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hast Du auch Deine SpaWas, NB, etc. unter Wasser?

Wenn ja, kommst Du da mit den Biegeradien wohl nicht hin... nicht ohne Knick.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Nein, nur die CPU soll gekühlt werden 

Ich glaube eine Chipsatz-Kühlung wäre beim P55 über alle Maßen übertrieben (auch wenn es schön aussieht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(da sollte ein seichter Luftstrom, auf die Heatpipe von meinem UD5 genügen )


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Dann kannst Du den PVC-Schlauch nehmen.

Der wird mit der Zeit ein bisschen hart.

Das stört aber nur, wenn Du regelmäßig am System bastelst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wenn das System warm wird, wird er wieder weich. Ich hab meinen PVC-Schläuche z.T. seit fast 5 Jahren im Einsatz.

Bezüglich Heatkiller oder Supreme: Im Vergleich zum HK LC ist der Supreme LT auf alle Fälle nicht schlechter, teurer ist er auch nicht - und ob der Kühler ordentlich gereinigt wurde, kann man ja nachgucken 
Allerdings kann man für den Heatkiller auch So775-Halteplatten nachkaufen.
Dem Austausch des Zalman Gesöffs gegen eine Backplate stimme ich aber zu - letztere hat zumindest ein bißchen Sinn, ersterem gegenüber bin ich noch misstrauischer, als bei der Pumpe. (das Misstrauen gilt da übrigens der Lautstärke -mir wer noch kein Test begegnet, der sie leiser als Eheim&Co einstuft- und der Haltbarkeit, nicht der Leistung. Da reicht sowieso alles aus)

Bezüglich Umzug:
Ich weiß nicht, wie andere Leute umziehen - aber ich hätte nach meinem letzten Umzug garantiert 1-2 Monate lang keine Zeit mehr für große Bastelarbeiten am PC gefunden. Je nachdem, wie stark das Gehäuse modifziert werden muss, ist ein Zimmer, dass eh bald ausgeräumt wird, verschmutzungstechnisch auch interessant.
Wenn ne 180€ Wakü einen großen finanziellen Unterschied in Bezug auf den Umzug (oder irgendwas anderes) macht, dann würde ich ganz abraten. Es gibt nur wenige Dinge, die so unnötig sind, wie eine Wakü. Entweder hat man das Geld übrig - oder man lässt es.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@ Blechdesigner 
....Backplate und Umrüstzeug auf 775 für den Heatkiller hätte ich für dich


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das System warm wird, wird er wieder weich. Ich hab meinen PVC-Schläuche z.T. seit fast 5 Jahren im Einsatz.


Na dann wird's bunt 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Heatkiller oder Supreme: Im Vergleich zum HK LC ist der Supreme LT auf alle Fälle nicht schlechter, teurer ist er auch nicht - und ob der Kühler ordentlich gereinigt wurde, kann man ja nachgucken
> Allerdings kann man für den Heatkiller auch So775-Halteplatten nachkaufen.


Habe mich sowieso schon für den Supreme entschieden (schon als ich ihn das erste mal sah ) 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem Austausch des Zalman Gesöffs gegen eine Backplate stimme ich aber zu - letztere hat zumindest ein bißchen Sinn, ersterem gegenüber bin ich noch misstrauischer, als bei der Pumpe. (das Misstrauen gilt da übrigens der Lautstärke -mir wer noch kein Test begegnet, der sie leiser als Eheim&Co einstuft- und der Haltbarkeit, nicht der Leistung. Da reicht sowieso alles aus)


Jep, das Zahlman Zeug ist weg vom Zettel, aber die Pumpe bleibt(wegen ihrer Größe), zwecks allen anderen Eigenschaften der Pumpe (ich teste u. berichte)
Bei der Backplatte, bräuchte ich noch bisschen Feedback bezücklich der Montage (im Lieferumfang für der des Supreme sind Platte, Schaumstoffpad u. Abstandshalter)
Wenn diese Abstandshalter nun wirklich hinter das Board sollen(damit die Backplatte nicht auf der schon von Intel vorhandenden aufliegt) 
würde ich bei der Montage doch den gleichen Efekt(durchbiegen) haben als ohne (nur mit Begrenzung)  Oder bildet das dann eine Ebene (von hinten)?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Umzug:
> Ich weiß nicht, wie andere Leute umziehen - aber ich hätte nach meinem letzten Umzug garantiert 1-2 Monate lang keine Zeit mehr für große Bastelarbeiten am PC gefunden. Je nachdem, wie stark das Gehäuse modifziert werden muss, ist ein Zimmer, dass eh bald ausgeräumt wird, verschmutzungstechnisch auch interessant.
> Wenn ne 180€ Wakü einen großen finanziellen Unterschied in Bezug auf den Umzug (oder irgendwas anderes) macht, dann würde ich ganz abraten. Es gibt nur wenige Dinge, die so unnötig sind, wie eine Wakü. Entweder hat man das Geld übrig - oder man lässt es.


Umbautechnisch(sägen, schleifen, mallern) ist am Case nichts zu machen, einfach rein und fertig (deshalb auch weg vom Vorgänger) 
So, und deshalb bleibt es ja auch nicht nur bei den 180 (da kommt noch das Case hinzu)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Na dann wird's bunt



Ich wechsel nicht alle 2 Monate die Farbe 





> Wenn diese Abstandshalter nun wirklich hinter das Board sollen(damit die Backplatte nicht auf der schon von Intel vorhandenden aufliegt)
> würde ich bei der Montage doch den gleichen Efekt(durchbiegen) haben als ohne (nur mit Begrenzung)  Oder bildet das dann eine Ebene (von hinten)?



Hmm - gute Frage, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so genau. Beim So775 lagen die Backplates immer mit Isoliermaterial auf der Rückseite auf.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - gute Frage, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so genau. Beim So775 lagen die Backplates immer mit Isoliermaterial auf der Rückseite auf.



Ja, nur jetzt ist da diese kleine Backplatte von Intel...
...bei der Backplatte von Alphacool zB. sind keine Distanzstücke mitbei und würde dann genau auf der von Intel aufliegen 

Vieleicht gesellt sich hier ja noch ein So1366 User hinzu (falls es noch keine mit 1156+Wakü gibt) und kann was konkretes dazu sagen


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm ...vllt ist es so wie bei der Mugen Montage auf 1366 ...da wird das Orginalbackplate komplett durch das neue ersetzt .
Dazu muß man die Sockelabdeckung  auseinanderschrauben und dann die Halterung mit dem neuen Backplate kombiniert


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So, erstes Update 

Gehäuse ist schonmal bestellt  (wenn es da ist geht's ans Vermessen)

Nur aus den Backplatten werde ich immer noch nicht so richtig schlau


----------



## Gnome (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Du kannst den Radi auch extern daneben hinstellen. Phobya hat nen schicken neuen Radiator-Stand entwickelt. Benutze den 360iger für meine WaKü (kannst du auch mal in meinem SysProfil nachschauen, wie das ungefähr aussehen würde ) Findest du hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zubehör - die 4 letzten Einträge.

Sieht eigentlich ganz schick aus wenn man ihn rechts oder links jenachdem wie der PC steht, daneben stellt. Sieht man nicht .

Wäre eventuell eine Überlegung für dich Wert


----------



## Madz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wenn aber lieber gleich einen 420er.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@Gnome

Ja, nett kenne ich schon (würde ~5min. im Selbstbau kosten) 

Naja, vieleicht nicht ganz aber fast. Meine Absicht/Vorhaben ist ja auf den ersten paar Seiten beschrieben worden [alles soll ins Case] 

Falls mir das dann irgendwann nicht reichen sollte, oder ich auf den Geschmack komme  wird's bestimmt größer 

@Madz

Ich werde das Case mal gründlich unter die Lupe nehmen, vielleicht gehen dort sogar 280'er rein (aber nur vielleicht )


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So, paar Tage sind vergangen. Der Tower hat mich doch nicht heute erreicht (wohl zuviel Schnee auf den Straßen).

Naja, und beim rumstöbern hat diese Pumpstation einwenig mein Interesse geweckt.
Von der Art nicht schlecht , aber auch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Madz (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Nein, ist sie nicht. Die Vibrationen übertragen sich aufs Gehäuse.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm, schade (wäre auch zu schön gewesen), aber ich habe es mir schon gedacht, weil nirgens eine Entkopplung zu sehen ist 

Na dann muss ich mich wohl doch noch in Geduld hüllen, um zu schauen was engültig als Pumpe(von der Größe) neben den unteren Radi passt.
Ansonsten wird's wohl doch die Phopya, weil sie so schön schmal ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hmm, immer diese lästigen Doppelposts (aber irgendwie muss ich ja Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen)  (und die Tage dazwischen sollen es mir verzeihen)

Der Tower ist heute angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(das Akku der Cam ist gerade in der Ladestation, sonst hätte ich noch mehr gemacht)

Jetzt habe ich noch paar Fragen zum AGB KLICK
unzwar geht es um die Verschraubungen am AGB.
Wo würden die sich befinden(nicht richtig ersichtlich, sieht so mittig aus), verglichen mit einem Laufwerk?
Sind es die unteren, oder die oberen? (das Case stellt nur die unteren zur Verfügung, bei einer Verschraubung)

Ansonsten gibt's noch einen etwas kleineren AGB (sogar mit schwarzer Front) KLICK 

Edit: wird wohl noch Zeit für ein Tagebuch


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Die Besfestigung funktioniert wie bei einem Laufwerk. 

Gibts übrigens auch mit schwarzer Alufront:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208 (ganz neu)


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hey, ja den kleinen habe ich oben auch schon verlinkt (da gibt's wenigstens oben u. unter sachrauben)
Beim silbernen sind's ja nur 4 Verschraubungen, aber ein Laufwerk stellt 8 davon bereit.
Sprich es gibt unter u. oben, beim silbernen hätte ich dann nur die Möglichkeit ihn von einer Seite zu fixieren, falls die Verschraubungen oben sind.
Es soll zwar beim Case ohne Schrauben halten, aber so'n richtiger Fan davon bin ich nicht (schraube lieber alles fest wo es geht)

Edit: 

Beim Radi bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht unten einen dickeren(MagiCool Extreme 240'er) reinlegen soll? (passen tut er)
Und bei den Schläuchen komm ich auch immer wieder in straucheln, möchte mir irgendwie gerne 13/10'er verlegen, da mir die 11/8'er doch sehr dünn vorkommen.
Enge Biegeradien werden voraussichtlich nirgeds entstehen, so das irgendwo was abknickt (oder sollte).
Ist überhaubt eine Steigerung der Kühlung möglich, bei den Schläuchen (der Durchfluss sollte dadurch doch etwas steigen, oder nicht)?
Auch wenn der Radi bzw. die Radis maßgeblich für die Kühlung verantwortlich ist/sind, möchte ich dort schon ein schönes Zusammenspiel erreichen,
ohne große Einschränkungen  Zusammenstellung 1   Zusammenstellung 2 Zusammenstellung 3 [URL="http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4873e35615d5312c6505fb5178cdef84"]Zusammenstellung 4
[/URL]


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Los Leute  ich brauch ein bisschen Feedback zu den Zusammenstellungen u. meinen Fragen^^ Bitte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Was gibts da viel zu sagen?
8/11 lässt sich besser verlegen als 10/13, ist billiger und in der Kühlleistung gibt es keinen Unterschied. Wie wichtig dir die Optik von 10/13 ist, musst du schon selbst entscheiden.
Zur Pumpe hab ich meine Meinung auch schon gesagt - ich würd Eheim kaufen.

Der dickere Radi bringt bei schnell drehenden Lüfter ein bißchen mehr Leistung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Also wenn es bei den Schläuchen wirklich keinen Unterschied(bezogen auf d. Leistung) gibt, dann nehme ich die 11/8'er (die Optik ist mir relativ egal ).
Danke 

Was hältst du denn von DIESER Pumpe?
(ich werde es zwar erst mit der Phopya probieren, aber wenn sie wirklich so schlecht ist, möchte gleich wissen was ich dann nehme(n)(soll) )

Den dicken Radi werde ich mir wohl sparen (aus Platzgründen, auch wenn er gerade so passt)
Und ich denke mal das 2*240'er(Slim), für only CPU, reichen und stärker kühlen sollten, als meine jetzige Lukü 

Achso: wieviel Wasser(~ml o. l) wird sich voraussichtlich im Kreislauf (2*240'er Slim; AGB; Pumpe; ~1,5m Schlauch) befinden? Schätzungsweise?


----------



## Xylezz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


Mein Vorschlag, unters Dach passt beim CM690 II ein 280er Radiator also nimm auch einen. Der leistet ordentlich mehr ;D
Und für den Boden wo du genug Platz hast nimm direkt einen der besser ist als der Magicool(gerade der Extreme ist nicht soooo der Hammer bei langsamen Lüftern) und der EK ist gut und günstig!
Dat "Wasser" hab ich raus genommen, destilliertes Wasser +G48 ausm Autofachhandel ist günstiger und langt genauso!

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



> Der leistet ordentlich mehr ;D


Kann ich bestätigen. Unterschied zwischen einem Feser 360 und einem BI Sr-1 420 sind satte 5,7° bei gleicher Drehzahl.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Xylezz schrieb:


> http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/513f7aa5d96e8c29d1ad757f5a8d7d33
> Mein Vorschlag, unters Dach passt beim CM690 II ein 280er Radiator also nimm auch einen. Der leistet ordentlich mehr ;D



Gibt's da irgendwo einen Bericht/Review wo das gemacht wurde (mit Bildern)?
Von der Länge des Radis kann ich das bald garnicht glauben, es gibt nicht sehr viel Spielraum bis zu den Laufwerksschächten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylezz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower - PURE Black Edition



> Lüfter:
> 2x 140 / 120 mm (Deckel, optional, statt 1x 140 mm)



Dorten :> Und wenn der Radiator ein kleines Stück vom ersten Laufwerksschacht einnimmt wäre das nicht sooooo tragisch oder? Weil du kannst einen 280er Radiator ca mit einem 360er gleichsetzen 

MfG Xy


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Achso: wieviel Wasser(~ml o. l) wird sich voraussichtlich im Kreislauf (2*240'er Slim; AGB; Pumpe; ~1,5m Schlauch) befinden? Schätzungsweise?



hmm  ich denke mit 500 - 600 ml solltest du hinkommen..
für meine eheim station 2, phobya und 240er slim und ca 1 m schlauch brauch ich ca 400ml


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Was hältst du denn von DIESER Pumpe?



Kann man kaufen. Meine Meinung zu den diversen 12V Eheims kann man im Guide nachlesen.



> Achso: wieviel Wasser(~ml o. l) wird sich voraussichtlich im Kreislauf (2*240'er Slim; AGB; Pumpe; ~1,5m Schlauch) befinden? Schätzungsweise?



Ich schätze mal knapp n halber Liter zuzüglich AGB-Volumen. (ich hab aber nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit kleinen Kreisläufen. Bei mir hat allein der externe Teil seine knapp 2l  )


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Dorten :> Und wenn der Radiator ein kleines Stück vom ersten Laufwerksschacht einnimmt wäre das nicht sooooo tragisch oder? Weil du kannst einen 280er Radiator ca mit einem 360er gleichsetzen
> 
> MfG Xy



Nein es geht nicht um das reinragen in den Schacht, sondern das dort die Strebe kommt die das verhindert (das ist alles ein wenig versetzt im Case) 

Und wenn er passen sollte(was ich ja nicht weiß), bekomme ich oben nur 2*120mm Lüfter verbaut (weil die obere Abdeckung nicht mehr hergibt)


----------



## Xylezz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Good old dremel is your friend


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ne ne, das Case sollte ihn eigtl. nicht zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So liebe Leute 

So KLICK wird dann jetzt bestellt.

Falls noch ein Einwand besteht, solle er es jetzt sagen o. für immer schweigen 

(ich glaube das wird noch zu meinem Doppelpost-Thread )


----------



## Xylezz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Das ist so ok (gut würde eher g48 statt dem sau teuren zeug da nehmen^^) das einzige was fehlt ist ein Shoggy-Sandwhich zur Pumpenentkopplung!


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So würde ich bestellen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@Xylezz

Ich glaube in meinem Dorf würde ich für g48(wenn ich es überhaupt bekomme) mehr bezahlen, als das Konzentrat kostet.
Und die Entkopplung ist theoretisch schon in der Mache, es muss nur noch umgesetzt werden 

@Madz

Was spricht gegen den Supreme und was für den Watercool?

Ich habe immer diesen Test vor Augen, wenn ich beide sehe (obwohl das sogar der LT ist)

Mir gefällt zwar (ich gestehe) die Art der Verschraubung des Kühlkörpers, aber dafür passen die Anschlüsse nicht in mein Konzept 
(ergibt dann ne Kreuzung, oder ich müsste den Kühler drehen[90°])
Und dass passiert mir mit dem Supreme nicht


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Für Watercool spricht:

Deutsche Marken Qualität (aus Waren/Müritz)
kurze Supportwege
beste Leistung


Gegen den Supreme spricht

Meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit der EK Quali


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ja der Supportweg wäre wirklich der kürzeste (da kann ich sogar noch selbst vorbei fahren[110km] )

Mir geht's eigtl. vermehrt auch um die Option der verschieden Sockelbefestigungen (hatte ich mal zum Anfang erwähnt) 

Was hälltst du denn von Alphacool (da ist die Backplatte schon dabei, der kühlt eigtl. auch gut und im Angebot ist er auch noch)?


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Der ist ok, aber Supporttechnisch hat Alphacool auch nicht gerade die Krone auf. Lies mal:


[Sammelthread] Neues von Alphacool. - Seite 12 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ich werde jetzt einfach den Alphacool nehmen (der schenkt sich mit dem Supreme nix, weder bei der Leistung noch bei der Sockelkompatibilität)
und ne hauseigene Backplatte gibt's auch noch dazu 

@Madz: gilt die Aktion eigtl. noch?


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt einfach den Alphacool nehmen (der schenkt sich mit dem Supreme nix, weder bei der Leistung noch bei der Sockelkompatibilität)




Seitwann kann der Yellowstone (bei einigermaßen realistischem Durchfluss) mit nem Supreme oder Heatkiller mithalten?


----------



## Xylezz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Kann er nicht, der Yellowstone is nicht das wahre...


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Also dann bin ich wieder beim Supreme, zwecks Multi-Sockel 
[ich will einfach die Sicherheit, falls doch was beim OC schiefläuft u. gewechselt werden müsste  (hoffe das wird nie eintreten)]


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hi Leute 

Heute war die Post da und hat mir ein Paket gebracht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylezz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Schick  Ich mag die EK Radiator Verpackung


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So, dann kann jetzt der Umbau gestartet werden und die ganze Hardware darf auf Wanderschaft gehen 
Ich freu mich schon auf das Stundenlange verlegen der Kabel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

So, die Wakü ist im Case 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Bist du schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hey 

Klar, alle Komponenten werkeln schon ein paar Tage vor sich hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ein paar anfänglichen Problemen (der EK Backplatte) habe ich nun auch diese montieren können  , auch wenn meiner Meinung diese nur suboptimal sitzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen vom fertigen Produkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Sieht geil aus. Wie sind deine Temps jetzt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Wenn ich die gleichen Ausgangsbedingungen(Umgebungstemperaturen) schaffe, habe ich jetzt im Schnitt 10°C weniger.
Beim Benchen sind die Temps jetzt einfach traumhaft, da der Porzi ja nicht durchgängig belastet wird wie zB. bei Prime. 

Und meinen Senf zur Pumpe muss ich jetzt auch noch los werden, 
sie ist, wenn sie richtig entkoppelt ist(vibriert stark), nur zu hören, wenn man sein Ohr direkt daneben hällt, ansonsten säuselt sie sehr leise vor sich hin


----------



## WallaceXIV (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Was hattest du vorher für einen Kühler? Ich hab noch die erste Version vom CM690, ich müsste zuviel umbauen, ich hatte auch vor mir ne WaKü reinzubauen, aber ich glaube ich vertage das auf später.


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 16/10mm lässt besser velegen als 13/10mm. bei 16/10mm Schraubis haste meist Probleme mit den Komponenten und die sind verdammt teuer.



Wer hattn dir den Schwachsinn erzählt, dass 13/10 sich schlechter verlegen lässt? VÖlliger quatsch! Wenn du Masterkleer 13/10 kaufst, lässt der sich viel besser verlegen, als 16/10! 13/10 is immernoch die beste Schlauchdicke! Ich hab 13/10 und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, dass der sich bei Masterkleer gut biegen lässt und sich auch nicht schwierig verlegen lässt.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Deine Aussage kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine Erfahrung sagt mir etwas anderes. Die Knicksicherheit bei allen 13/10 Schläuchen ist zu gering.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wer hattn dir den Schwachsinn erzählt, dass 13/10 sich schlechter verlegen lässt? VÖlliger quatsch! Wenn du Masterkleer 13/10 kaufst, lässt der sich viel besser verlegen, als 16/10! 13/10 is immernoch die beste Schlauchdicke! Ich hab 13/10 und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, dass der sich bei Masterkleer gut biegen lässt und sich auch nicht schwierig verlegen lässt.



Mit Verlaub, aber das ist einfach falsch.

Ich hatte selbst das Problem, dass ich mit 13/10 mein Mainboard nicht verschlauchen konnte, weil der Schlauch schon beim zu fest Anschauen durchgeknickt ist.

Mit 16/10 absolut kein Problem.

Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, kann ich gerne Beweisbilder anfertigen - ich hab von beiden Schläuchen noch was da


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

lol? Was habtn ihr fürn Schlauch gehabt? Mein Masterkleer knickt nirgends 

Selbst bei engen Kurven knickt nichts . Zudem kann mans ja immernoch kochen


----------



## Teylax (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich stand letztens vor der Frage, welches Case ich für meine Wasserkühlung verwenden will. Dabei bin ich nach kurzer Suche auf das Collermaster CM 690 II gestoßen. Der Grund für meine Entscheidung war dann sehr schnell und sehr einfach gefunden:
Ich konnte kein anderes Gehäuse auf dem Markt finden, in welches man problemloser alle nötigen Komponenten verbauen kann.

Gekühlt werden in meinem System:
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
- ATi Radeon 4890 von Sapphire

Dazu verbaut worden sind:
- 2x Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite
- 1x Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 120 - lite
- 1x XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25"
- + 1 Laing DDC Pumpe
- 1x Zalman ZM-WB5 Plus für die CPU
- 1x EK Water Blocks EK-FC4890 SAPPHIRE PCB Nickel für die GraKa

Als Schläuche hab ich mir einen Innovatek PVC Schlauch mit den Maßen 10/8mm besorgt - lässt sich bestens verlegen, auch bei engen Radien.

Die Wassertemperatur liegt beim Zocken bei guten 35°C

Und so sieht alles aus, nachdem es fertig ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blechdesigner: Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

Hey, 

also bei mir ging es ja nicht so um die Wahl des Cases, sondern ehr um die Auswahl der Komponenten 

Und eine Seite zuvor gibt's eigtl. ne menge Bilder meinerseits zu sehen 

KLICK KLICK KLICK


----------



## Imperator913 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

ich habe eine kurze frage. interessiere mich auch für das 690 II zwecks wakü einbau. habe den 240 radi von ek. mit 4,7 cm dicke hier leigen und würde den gerne unters dach bauen. könnt ihr mir sagen ob das passt? die 2,5 cm lüfter dann im deckel passt ja auch so wie ich gelesen habe?


----------



## fidsch (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

grüße

nach langer und erfolgloser suche bin ich auf das CM 690 II Advanced gestoßen.

Nun würd ich gern wissen, wie mein Vorredner, bis zu welcher Dicke passt ein Radi intern unter den Deckel (auch ein 280 er) und passen normal hohe lüfter (25mm) zwischen Deckel und Meshgitter (ohne zu sägen etc, sollen ja schließlich verdeckt werden)?


Zum Vorhaben

Will mir mal wieder eine WaKü und ein neuen Rechner holen
gekült werden sollen ein i7 930 oder ein X4 955 (oc'ed) und auf lange Sicht 2 GTX 480 (nach und nach upgraten ). Möchte eigendlich ein Radi unter dem Deckel und einen auf den Boden (240) befestigen und suche nun das passende case.

Wäre für Vorschläge dankpar, gern auch per PN

grüße fidsch


----------



## Imperator913 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

keiner hier der ein 690 II hat und uns helfen kann.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

^^Ähm um was geht bzw. ging der Thread eigtl.  (sorry, wenn ich so frage, aber lesen bildet  obwohl ich sogar genügend Bilder reingesetzt habe )

Also oben passt nur ein Slim Radi (3cm) rein und nach meinen Messungen hätte ich ohne Mod keinen 280'er reinbauen können, deshalb habe ich mich auch für einen 240'er entschieden


----------



## Teylax (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung]*

@Imperator913: den 4,7cm Radi wirst Du leider nur unten verbauen können, unterm Deckel kommst du da mit deinem Board in die Quere.

@fidsch: den 280er Radi wirst du nicht unter den Deckel bekommen, da sind die 5,25" Schächte und deren Seitenwände leider im Weg. Ich würde hier auf jeden Fall, wie mein Vorredner auch schon, wenn dann zu einem 240er raten

Nun noch zu den Lüftern: Lüfter mit 2,5cm Dicke passen ohne Weiteres problemlos in den Deckel


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Hallo Leute,

heute geht es in die zweite Runde 

Da der Sommer ja inzwischen Einzug gehalten hat und die Raumtemps nicht besser werden, soll nun auch noch die GPU leiser und vorallem kühler bleiben 

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich versucht meine HD5870 mit alterntiven Luftkühlern zu kühlen, aber naja, so wirklich das Wahre war nun nicht dabei.

Nun meine Frage(n):

Wie sehr wird sich das Wasser dabei nun erwärmen, wenn die Karte miteingebunden wird? (wenn man das schon bauschal hervorsagen kann?)

Aktuell im Kreislauf ist nur die CPU!
Wasserteps: zwischen 28-32°C
Und hier der Aufbau:

AGB (XSPC 5,25")
Pumpe (Phobya DC12-260)
Radi (EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240)
CPU (EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT Acetal)
Radi (MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator)
[Anschlüsse u. Schlauch: 11/8]

So sieht's aktuell drinn aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so würde ich es aussehen lassen wollen(wenn die Kühlleistung reicht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufbau dann:

AGB (XSPC 5,25")
Pumpe (Phobya DC12-260)
Radi (EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240)
*GPU (EKWB oder XSPC für HD5870)
Radi (120er)*
CPU (EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT Acetal)
Radi (MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator)
[Anschlüsse u. Schlauch: 11/8]

Was meit ihr ist es so OK, reicht dann die Kühlleistung für vernüftige Temps, oder sollte ich mir doch noch was dickeres auf's Dach setzen?


----------



## hydro (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Ich würde einfach mal pauschal in den Raum stellen, da du ja einen 480er Radi hast, ca. 7K bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl. Beides unter volllast im Idle wird es sich mit vielleicht 2-3K bemerkbar machen.
Mehr Kühlfläche ist vorallem bei langsamen Lüftern interessant, wenn du also sagst mehr als 800rpm sollen es nicht werden, dann wäre etwas mehr Fläche sicher nicht verkehrt, aber prinzipiell reichen deine Radiatoren aus.
Der zusätzliche 120er lohnt nur wenn er Frischluft bekommt, zur Zeit ist mein Gehäuse offen, da so mein 120er frischere Luft bekommt und damit das Wasser etwa 1.5-2.5K kälter ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Da die Raumtemp doch etwas gestigen ist bin ich von vorher 700-750 U/min auf 900 U/min gewechselt (unter anderem habe ich der CPU auch ein paar mehr MHz verpasst[von 3,3 auf 3,68 GHz])
Hmm, Frischluft bekommt das Sys und vorallem die Radis über die in der Seitenwand angebrachten Lüfter.
Aktuell sind es 2*140mm, die dann zu gunsten des zusätzlich verbauten 120er auf 2*120mm zurück gerüstet werden würden (der Platz reicht sonnst nicht mehr).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal für die pauschale mögliche Wassertemp, die mich erwarten könnte 
Also wäre es möglich durch einen zusätzlichen externen auf dem Gehäuse gelegten Radi mehr Kühlleistung zu erreichen, oder spiegelt sich dass dann nur in gleicher Kühlleistung mit angenehmerer Lautstärke wieder?
(Wäre schon schön, wenn mal wieder alles im Case bleiben könnte )


----------



## Madz (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Kannst du an die zwei 140er in der Seite nicht einen 280er befestigen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Ne leider nicht, so breit ist das Case nun auch wieder nicht  (schön wäre es )

Ich war schon am überlegen mir dann den 280er(wenn denn) auf's Dach zu legen/setzen.

Meinst du also das es nicht besonders dolle mit 2*240er + 120er für CPU+GPU wird?


----------



## hydro (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Bei doppelter Kühlfäche und gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl halbierst du die Differenz zur Raumtemperaturen ( theoretisch ).

Die 2*240er reichen wenn sie Halbswege kühle Luft bekommen, weis ja nich wie sehr sich dein Gehäuse aufheizt.
Bei mir ist es nur so, dass ich 3 * 180er einblasend habe und der 120er Radi (ausblasend) fast nichts bringt ( etwa 1-1.5K bessere Temps ).
Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du erstmal die Temps nach einbau der Graka anschaust und entscheidest dann ob noch mehr Kühlfläche sein muss.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

So sieht zur Zeit der Luftstrohm im Case aus (die Quadrate sind die seitlich reinblasenden Lüfter).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jetzt zusätzlich noch ein 120er hinten hinkommt, bekommt er direkt Frischluft von dem oberen seitlichen Lüfter (der max. 5mm vom Radi entfern sitzen würde).
Jenes würde dann so wie jetzt schon oben mit dem Radi wirken (denn oben kommt fast nur kühle Luft aus dem Gehäuse [selbiges gilt für jetzt hinten ohne Radi])

Edit: So KLICK würde dann meine Günstig-Variante aussehen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

So Leute die Grafikkarte bekommt jetzt ihre eigene Kühlung(eigenen Kreislauf) 
Zwar ist das Projekt etwas kostspieliger ausgefallen als geplant, aber mit den Komponenten kann man dann auch noch in Zukunft was anstellen 

So sieht der Warenkorb aus  KLICK


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Graka im eigenen Kreislauf halte ich für sinnlos. Kostet Geld und der nutzen ist eher gering.

Edit: Lass bloss die Finger von dem billigen Schlauch! Der taugt nichts, nichtmal zu dem Preis.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Der eigene Kreislauf rührt daher, das der Slot bei Gelegenheit schnell mit einer anderen Graka bestückt werden kann, was mir in einem Einzelnen nicht wirklich möglich wäre(evtl. mit viel Schlauch, aber... ne nicht wirklich).
Der persönliche Nutzen ist damit sehr hoch und das Verhältnis zum Preis ehr gering ca. 50€[Pumpstation + 2 Anschlüsse mehr] 

Sollte mir das irgendwann nicht so gefallen wie ich es mir gedacht habe, kann ich mit dem Erwerb eines CPU-Kühlers gleich mal ein anderes Sys kühlen (ein Radi[AC Airplex Evo 240] ist noch vorhanden) 

Hmm, das mit dem Schlauch möchte mir immer nicht in den Sinn, wie Plastikrohre werden die bestimmt nicht sein und beim biegen brechen 
Der Blaue wurde doch mal irgendwo getestet (so wie ich es aufgeschnappt habe), der Biegeradius war in diesem Fall = dem des Masterkleer's(wovon ich noch genug zu Hause habe) 
der transparente(Clear) war im Gegenzug natürlich schlechter.
Aber im Allgemeinen geht es doch nur um die Biegeradien, oder nicht?


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Meiner Erfahrung kann man billige Schlauch nicht mit Markenware vergleichen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Ja, aber welche gravierende Eigenschaft(abgesehen von der leicht schlechteren Handhabung) macht den billig Schlauch zum schlech(tes)ten Schlauch(der Welt?) und den Marken Schlauch zum guten Schlauch?
Sollte man das ganze nicht ehr auf das jeweilige Einzatzgebiet beziehen? Also dort wo engere Biegeradien benötigt werden u. wo nicht?


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Also wenn du partout keine engen Radien brauchst, beispielsweise auf einer langen externen Strecke, reicht jeder Schlauch aus. Auch der billige Baumarktschlauch.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

So habe ich es mir gedacht, deshalb auch 6Meter(2m Clear/4m Blue) für 3€ und ich muss nicht extra zum Baumarkt fahren (ca. 25Km)


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Es ist vollbracht  und ich muss sagen das der Blaue "billig" Schlauch nicht mal so schlecht ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Die blaue Folie vom Deckelradi ist nur zum Schutz da. 

Ineffektiv ist das der Deckel Radi die warme Luft dem 280er zubläst.
Die Verschlauch ist ja mal .


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Die Folie darf auch weiterhin den Radi schützen (passt farbtechnisch besser zum Board ) 

Warme Luft kommt oben irgendwie generell nicht raus (gefühlte Handmessung sagt ehr ~Umgebungs-Temp, naja schon ein wenig mehr aber ok).

Die Verschlauchung gestattet mir, die Pumpstation rauszunehmen und auf den Boden zu stellen, gleiches gillt für den Radi oben drauf und die Karte, wenn ich sie rausschraube bzw. ausbau (jenes kann einzelln o. zusammen erfolgen) 

Damit sind bzw. wurden alle Kriterien an das Projekt erfüllt  (die Temps sind natürlich auch kein Vergleich mehr ).


----------



## DaEvo (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Servus,

Ich bin neu hier und sag erstmal allen ein freundliches "hallo" 
Habe auch vor eine Wakü im 690 II Advanced zu installieren!

Da ich später nicht nochmal anfangen will alles auseinanderzubauen.
Es soll/muss zuverlässig sein, da ich mit dem auch Arbeite / Konstruktion / Berechnung.
Ich bräuchte zweck zusammenstellung noch ein wenig hilfe und hier und da Tips

Zum vorhandenen Hardware:

CM 690 II Advanced Window
Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 Rev1
I7 930
GSkill Trident PC16000
HIS HD5870 Rev1
4x WD1002FBYS 1TB für Raid10
Samsung BluRay
Samsung DVD
Cougar SX700
kommen wird noch eine OCZ Revodrive 120GB
und Zalman ZM-MCF3
Revoltec 31cm dual UV
Es wird gesleevt und Stecker gegen UV aktive gewechselt

zur Zeit küht ein Noctua NH-C12P SE14 die CPU und Board Pipes

Es wird gesleevt und Stecker gegen UV aktive gewechselt
Es soll aber Wasser werden!
Es darf nichts aus dem Gehäuse schauen ! (wg. transport)
Kühlen soll das Wasser alles was geht. CPU, Board, HD5870, 
Ram ist glaub ich nicht nötig??

Radiatoren wollte ich folgendermaßen verbauen:
Deck 280 MagiCool Slim
Boden EK XT240
hinten 120 MagiCool Slim

Lüfter:
Deck 2x 140
Front 1x140
Heck1x120
Boden 2x120
window 1x120

Ja, 240er Boden Radi und 4x HDD geht nicht. Und 2x140 zwischen Mesh und Gehäuse auch nicht!
Daher hab ich schon mit Proxxon und Co. Modifiziert

Alle Lüfter sind oder werden bequiet SilentWing's USC

Das 4 Fach HDD wurde ausgebaut, sowie das 2 Fach HDD. Nun wurde das  4er HDD Metall an die stelle vom 2er gebracht ( geschraubt/genietet) Geht recht einfach, man benötigt lediglich zwei kleine winkel.
Nun hab ich Vier 3,5er Festplatten im Gehäuse und darunter exakt 80mm für Radi und Lüfter Platz bis zur Front.

Die Lüfter am Deck hab ich so minimal wie möglich bearbeitet, dass das Deck wieder drauf geht. Passt ! 

*Nun zur Wakü an diejenigen die sich damit auskennen !*

Mein Board hat da die pci heatpipe und einen Wasseranschluss für den Chip.
Soll ichs dabei belassen, und hier anschließen oder doch das EK WaterBlocks Kit nehmen und alles vom Board Aktiv Kühlen ?

CPU: XSPC Rasa, oder EK Waterblocks ?
Ich hab mir viele Tests angeschaut, und immer gabs einen anderen Sieger, aber der EK war meist unter den ersten zwei/drei zu finden, daher sagt er mir sehr zu!

HD5870: EK-FC5870
AGB: XSPC 5,25 Bay Alu Front
Pumpe: Innovatek HPPS Plus 12v ( die soll dann von hinten an das HDD Metall quer angebracht werden, anderswo ist für die große pumpe kein platz mehr)

Schlauch: Masterkleer 16/10

Schmierzusatz: farblos,welches ?

UV Farbzusatz: welcher ?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/db6524908c4a25d3d758f6200efbbce2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü im Cooler Master CM690 II [Zusammenstellung] !!!Zweite Runde: GPU@H2O!!!*

Wenn du eine eigene Kaufberatung willst, machst du bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------

